# US iPad app



## Pine Cladding

For those of you who are curious, the US version of the iPad app does not see a Virgin Media TiVo on the local network (not on mine anyway) it states that it cannot find a premiere or series three DVR :-(

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## Brangdon

That surprises me, because the third-party Android and Windows apps work, so the internet interface is definitely enabled. Have you switched on "Remote Network Control" in the TiVo settings? It is off by default.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Brangdon said:


> That surprises me, because the third-party Android and Windows apps work, so the internet interface is definitely enabled. Have you switched on "Remote Network Control" in the TiVo settings? It is off by default.


Yep, did that this morning before trying the Peanut app, which works quite well btw.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## mikerr

The remote control apps use a different port & simpler protocol than the ipad app.


----------



## Pine Cladding

mikerr said:


> The remote control apps use a different port & simpler protocol than the ipad app.


Am I right in thinking the TiVo remote protocol uses the Bonjour service?


----------



## brightonjohn

Pine Cladding said:


> Yep, did that this morning before trying the Peanut app, which works quite well btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


Indeed it does and if you turn the iPad around to landscape it turns into a complete QWERTY keyboard and that also works well in the search areas. The favourites option also works nicely.

HOWEVER the actual remote depicted on the iPad screen is not the one provided by VM (I guess it is the US version) and so there are no colour buttons and some of the others are differently labelled.

SO it would be nice if, while we wait for the full app, if somebody at peanut could have a look at the VM remote although I doubt it's worth the effort or investment at this late stage.


----------



## John McE

I couldn't get the Apple Peanut app. to work, but could someone confirm something. At the moment my wireless router is upstairs with a physical lead connection to my computer. Is it necessary to move my router so that it is near my TIVO, and can connect it to the TIVO via a lead, or does it not make any difference?

Presumably if I do have to move the router downstairs, then my download speeds will suffer on my computer, as it will no longer be connected by wire?


----------



## Johnny_boy

You need the TiVo plugged into the router. You may get away with plugging the TiVo into a second router and configuring that as an access point to point to your main router or by using a plug in Ethernet pair of plugs which will use your electricity circuits to allow you to leave the router where it is.


----------



## John McE

Ok thanks, Johnny_boy, I thought I probably did. I'll give it a go, but frankly I'd rather have the router plugged into my computer where I use it to download things, rather than by the TV just to use the remote apps. I'll have to see how much it impacts on download speed.


----------



## browellm

Just get a £20 wireless bridge, that's what I did.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Homeplugs are great where you can't run cables.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

brightonjohn said:


> HOWEVER the actual remote depicted on the iPad screen is not the one provided by VM (I guess it is the US version) and so there are no colour buttons and some of the others are differently labelled


The Premiere remote does have the coloured buttons doesn't it? It's just they are in a different order and have 'A, B, C, D' on them.

Just checked. We have them ordered Red, Green, Yellow, Blue. US TiVo remote has Yellow, Blue, Red, Green. So they've swapped Yellow/Blue and Red/Green round.


----------



## Moe UK

There is a guy over on the Cable Forum who got the US app working and sent be some instructions but it seems way above my understanding to get it to work. But it looks like it is possible.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

You have to lie about the tivo model to the app... Smart. If I still had an ipad I'd play with that.

I expect the video doesn't work for the same reason multiroom doesn't work - everything is locked down.


----------



## tdenson

Moe UK said:


> There is a guy over on the Cable Forum who got the US app working and sent be some instructions but it seems way above my understanding to get it to work. But it looks like it is possible.


what do you mean by the Cable Forum - can you give me a link please


----------



## sjp

tdenson said:


> what do you mean by the Cable Forum - can you give me a link please


lmgtfy 

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/


----------



## tdenson

sjp said:


> lmgtfy
> 
> http://www.cableforum.co.uk/


Thanks (lmgtfy ??)


----------



## tdenson

tdenson said:


> Thanks (lmgtfy ??)


Oops (just googled it !!)


----------



## tdenson

What's even worse, I realise I am already a member of that forum and have posted there !


----------



## sjp

tdenson said:


> Oops (just googled it !!)


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Moe UK said:


> There is a guy over on the Cable Forum who got the US app working and sent be some instructions but it seems way above my understanding to get it to work. But it looks like it is possible.


Could you possibly PM me the instructions he gave you?, I wouldn't mind trying it out.


----------



## Pine Cladding

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Could you possibly PM me the instructions he gave you?, I wouldn't mind trying it out.


+1

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## beeswax

I'd love the instructions for this - pretty pretty please!


----------



## Moe UK

have a look at the thread http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33674543-virgin-media-tivo-ipad-app-page-11.html

There is instructions in there but I have not got it working you need to know what you are doing with python.

Once you have downloaded the file you need to edit it:

The file is below. 192.168.1.XXX is the tivo's IP address, 192.168.1.YYY is my laptop's address (although you may not need to set this).

#!/usr/bin/env python

"""An mDNS daemon designed to appear, to the iPad app, to be a TiVo Premiere."""

import Zeroconf
import socket

local_ip = socket.inet_aton("192.168.1.XXX")

# You need the right value here. Either use tcpdump to find the value that
# your TiVo device advertises, or navigate to:
# Account & System Info
# System Information
# TiVo Service Number
# It should be 15 hex digits (0-9 and a-f) with no dashes. All in uppercase
# to be safe.
TSN = 'ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'

server = Zeroconf.Zeroconf(bindaddress="192.168.1.YYY")

server.registerService(
Zeroconf.ServiceInfo(
'_tivo-remote._tcp.local.',
'Proxy._tivo-remote._tcp.local.',
address = local_ip,
port = 1393,
weight = 0, priority=0,
properties = {
'platformname': 'TiVo Premiere',
'swversion': '14.8.U2-01-3.746',
'platform': 'tcd/Series4',
'TSN': TSN,
}
)
)

server.registerService(
Zeroconf.ServiceInfo(
'_tivo-device._tcp.local.',
'Proxy._tivo-device._tcp.local.',
address = local_ip,
port = 80,
weight = 0, priority=0,
properties = {
'path': '/',
'services': '_tivo-mindrpc._tcp,_tivo-remote._tcp',
'platformname': 'TiVo Premiere',
'swversion': '14.8.U2-01-3.746',
'platform': 'tcd/Series4',
'TSN': TSN,
}
)
)

server.registerService(
Zeroconf.ServiceInfo(
'_http._tcp.local.',
'Proxy._http._tcp.local.',
address = local_ip,
port = 80,
weight = 0, priority=0,
properties = {
'path': '/index.html',
'swversion': '14.8.U2-01-3.746',
'platform': 'tcd/Series4',
'TSN': TSN,
}
)
)

server.registerService(
Zeroconf.ServiceInfo(
'_tivo-mindrpc._tcp.local.',
'Proxy._tivo-mindrpc._tcp.local.',
address = local_ip,
port = 1413,
weight = 0, priority=0,
properties = {
'protocol': 'tivo-mindrpc',
'path': '/',
'swversion': '14.8.U2-01-3.746',
'platform': 'tcd/Series4',
'TSN': TSN,
}
)
)

server.registerService(
Zeroconf.ServiceInfo(
'_tivo-videos._tcp.local.',
'Proxy._tivo-videos._tcp.local.',
address = local_ip,
port = 443,
weight = 0, priority=0,
properties = {
'protocol': 'https',
'path': '/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNo wPlaying',
'swversion': '14.8.U2-01-3.746',
'platform': 'tcd/Series4',
'TSN': TSN,
}
)
)

print 'Running mDNS daemon ...'

You also need to download this and unpack in the same directory http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyzeroconf/

You need to set the binding to your IP address for your computer. Good luck


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I'm nearly there.

The iPad finds the Tivo named as proxy. It asked me for the MAK which I gave it, the list now says READY under setup, but when I click on it it tries to connect but says the DVR is not responding.


----------



## Moe UK

There is a additional service that you need to register _tivo-remote but again not sure what you do with that as I still cant get the scrip to run.

Out of interest are you doing this on a windows machine or Mac?


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I'm running it on windows.


----------



## beeswax

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> I'm nearly there.
> 
> The iPad finds the Tivo named as proxy. It asked me for the MAK which I gave it, the list now says READY under setup, but when I click on it it tries to connect but says the DVR is not responding.


I'm running Windows as well (Win7 x64) but once I got as far as the MAK prompt, it was fine, maybe reboot the TiVo box?


----------



## Moe UK

Good work guys so any chance of a step by step guide as I am sure I am missing something very simple.


----------



## beeswax

Sure, this is what worked for me:

Install Python 2.7.2 from here. This installed to C:\Python27

I then had to fanny about with the .py scripts because it seems python changes it's syntax rules on a regular basis and most of the scripts wouldn't run without removing print statements and getting rid of some commenting. Here are the already-edited versions, just extract to C:\Python27: linky

Use Notepad++ or similar to add your TiVo and PC IP addresses into mdns-tivo-forgery.py, I've labelled where you need to put them. Also add the TSN. Save the changes.

Not sure if this step is needed, probably not - edit remote1.py and remote2.py substituting the TiVo IP with your own and entering your MAK.

Now just double click mdns-tivo-forgery.py in your C:\Python27 directory, if you see "Running mDNS daemon" you're probably good to go.

All creds to arantius for the script and foddy for realising it could be used for something cool.


----------



## Tavis75

Is there any chance of stuffing the TiVo up using the Python scripts? And by doing this now, could it cause problems once the official UK app is released? Don't want to make the changes to get the US app running then find I can't get the TiVo switched back to work correctly with the UK app in the future!


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I give in, I get as far as the tivo actually appearing, but then it crashes the app. I'll just wait until the official app finally arrives.


It is a bit annoying waiting for the app, I know someone from another forum is on the beta and has been using the app for quite a while. He says everything seems to work perfectly and it could certainly be released.

Virgin are probably having to gear up all their staff on how it works as they'll be inundated by the people from the offical virgin forum complaining that you can't set reminders from the app.


----------



## beeswax

Tavis75 said:


> Is there any chance of stuffing the TiVo up using the Python scripts? And by doing this now, could it cause problems once the official UK app is released? Don't want to make the changes to get the US app running then find I can't get the TiVo switched back to work correctly with the UK app in the future!


I'm not going to sign anything to this effect but no, all the script does is set up a responder on your PC which intercepts the inital negotiation between the TiVo and the app. The app asks for a list of TiVo's on the network and what model/OS they are. The script fakes the responses from your TiVo box just to satisfy the app that your box is compatible.

After that, the app just reads guide data, series links, recordings etc from the box and uses APIs to change channels, create series links and send remote control commands. I've tested all the features I can find and apart from the channel logos never loading, everything works fine. I've set up recordings, created new series links and even re-prioritised my series links from the app.

As soon as you close the Python script on your PC, the app goes back to refusing to connect to the VM box. Nothing is actually changed on the TiVo itself by doing any of this.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Tried it again this morning. Worked fine, straight into the app without crashing.

It is pretty good, apart from the images not loading. Hopefully the official app won't be long.


----------



## Major dude

Just run the script for a mac published on cableforum and set up my US TiVo IPad App and it works brilliantly. Thanks guys for the heads up on this.


----------



## tdenson

Major dude said:


> Just run the script for a mac published on cableforum and set up my US TiVo IPad App and it works brilliantly. Thanks guys for the heads up on this.


Me too, it is absolutely brilliant. I just can't believe VM are taking so long to release it, this is a game changer.


----------



## Major dude

tdenson said:


> Me too, it is absolutely brilliant. I just can't believe VM are taking so long to release it, this is a game changer.


I agree. I used it for the first time to set up my planned recordings for the week.

The day and date selector on the guide works really well to find programmes to record in the week ahead.

Also reordering priorities is much easier with the click and drag option up and down the list, just make sure you do all you want to do with the list first before you finalise it as it takes a while to effect the changes.

Hope the VM version will not be slowed done by the extra graphic downloads.


----------



## Pine Cladding

Follow post 234 to find all you need on a windows machine - no messing around with scripts, just run the .exe

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/33674543-virgin-media-tivo-ipad-app-page-16.html


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Thank for posting this. I hadn't noticed it on the Cableforum thread.

Far far easier to setup and works fine - I have duely uninstalled python.


----------



## Pine Cladding

To stop the TiVo app from forgetting the Bonjour address I keep the .exe running on my home server.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## beeswax

As noted over at cableforum, the iOS app has been updated to 1.6 which for some reason now gets all the images, channel logos and thumbnails working on the VM boxes. The crashes associated with OD content are all resolved now too so you can search for and playback On Demand content!


----------



## Pine Cladding

beeswax said:


> As noted over at cableforum, the iOS app has been updated to 1.6 which for some reason now gets all the images, channel logos and thumbnails working on the VM boxes. The crashes associated with OD content are all resolved now too so you can search for and playback On Demand content!


Makes a great app even better!

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## Qu1nt

I'm really keen to get this up & running but couldn't really make any sense of the info over at cableforum, is there any chance one of you guys could make an step by step guide for windows users here please ?


----------



## Qu1nt

Ok ignore that last post  I've just spotted this


----------



## Pine Cladding

Qu1nt said:


> Ok ignore that last post  I've just spotted this


Or read 7 posts above ;-)

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## Major dude

Pine Cladding said:


> Makes a great app even better!
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


I agree it is even more brilliant and fast considering the extra content.


----------



## alextegg

Have to say this is excellent, I was reticent to go to the bother of installing the intermediate app, set up the US iTunes account, seemed like a lot of hoops to jump through to get the iPad app working, but it's great!

Hopefully VM will launch the UK version soon, as it's working seamlessly for me so I can't see the UK version can be that flakey !

A


----------



## Pine Cladding

Another big bonus for me is that it actually takes note of channels you receive and doesn't insist on listing greyed out ones I don't subscribe to.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## Qu1nt

Fantastic app, thanks to all those involved in making it so easy to install.

I'm puzzled as to why Virgin are dragging their heels so much releasing the uk version ?


----------



## Pine Cladding

Qu1nt said:


> I'm puzzled as to why Virgin are dragging their heels so much releasing the uk version ?


Perhaps they are working on a streaming interface to trump Sky Go! Lol

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## alextegg

I have to say, as soon as you use it, the immediate thought is, where is the streaming button!

It would be fantastic to be able to stream live TV or recordings to it, and I'm sure it will come.

A


----------



## laurence

Installed yesterday, after I'd got bored of playing with presents.
It's excellent - and, best of all, it's TiVo blue, not Virgin red.
I'm hoping there's a way of running the script on my (QNAP) NAS. Does anyone know if that can be done - and, if so, how I'd do it? Just so I don't have to leave the PC on all the time?


----------



## alextegg

Using this fairly heavily over Xmas and I've found it's not 100% and perhaps that's why it's not released yet?

Most of the time it's fine, but I have twice had the client lose connection to the TiVo and the only way to get it back is to restart the TiVo.

From experimentation it's not the iPad client that crashes, or the PC re-director application that crashes, it seems something fails in the TiVo that stops the iPad from being able to connect.

Once you power cycle to TiVo the iPad can connect again.

Still love it though


----------



## alextegg

Hmm, it seems sometimes cycling the PC redirector works, just had that happen.

Are others finding it reliable? I'm not doing anything unusual, just looking at schedules and setting recordings...


----------



## Qu1nt

Mine's been faultless even with lots of use 

The only small glitch I've noticed is around 10 seconds after a channel change there seems to be a slight (maybe a half second) stutter/break up in picture & sound, almost as if it's the feed catching up. Certainly not a problem but that's all I've noticed


----------



## laurence

Been trying to get this to run on my server. Have logged in via telnet and, while crossing my fingers, used CHMOD to give executable permission to the BonjourVM.exe - but it didn't work. Does anyone with knowledge of Linux/servers know if there's a way of doing this?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

You won't get a .exe to run on linux.. that's a windows program.


----------



## brightonjohn

I'm pretty impressed with it but look forward to a 'group delete' instead of having to work through the whole group one by one, and frequently being put back into a different group - alphabetically.

I also found that setting up the US account was not as straight forward as some folks seem to have found and I ended up inventing post codes and phone numbers - ridiculous pa-lava I thought.

BUT if our VM version gets it right it will impress mightily. 

People who have been here at Christmas were bowled over just by the peanut app and when I was out last night folks couldn't believe that I could still use my iPad to set up a recording that I had forgotten to do earlier. :up:


----------



## laurence

Tony Hoyle said:


> You won't get a .exe to run on linux.. that's a windows program.


Thanks Tony,
Have been reading the other forum, hoping there's another way!


----------



## browellm

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Tony,
> Have been reading the other forum, hoping there's another way!


Wine?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Originally I believe it was just a python script, which will work fine with Linux... someone rewrote it as an exe for windows that's all. You just have to find the earlier version.


----------



## alextegg

Must admit the thing it screams out for now is a streaming function 

I sit using it to do scheduling whilst someone is watching something else and/or to see what's been recorded/ delete recordings and I keep wanting to press the "watch this" button ! 

Like the gestures on the alternative remote too


----------



## brightonjohn

alextegg said:


> Must admit the thing it screams out for now is a streaming function
> 
> I sit using it to do scheduling whilst someone is watching something else and/or to see what's been recorded/ delete recordings and I keep wanting to press the "watch this" button !
> 
> Like the gestures on the alternative remote too


When I tried that my TiVo completed crashed and I had to re-boot it. But it will be a really nice way to operate it eventually.


----------



## brightonjohn

Question:-
Do I have to change to the US store for the app to up-date or will it do that from the UK store? I'm guessing that I'd have to switch to the US store.


----------



## browellm

Yep, you need to switch.


----------



## laurence

Finally managed to get the NAS to run the Python script, PC off and the app's working perfectly. Tempting to set up remote access, so I can manage recordings during bored moments at work (like I used to with tivoweb).


----------



## Pine Cladding

[email protected] said:


> Finally managed to get the NAS to run the Python script, PC off and the app's working perfectly. Tempting to set up remote access, so I can manage recordings during bored moments at work (like I used to with tivoweb).


I'm not sure Bonjour can easily broadcast over a WAN. I have tried it over a VPN to no avail.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Well, now that Christmas has given me an iPad, I'm looking forward to this new app coming out. I've used the Remote app for TiVo but because it is an iPhone app you have to scroll the remote which isn't easy. I might try this US app if they don't get our version out soon.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Pine Cladding

It really is worth the effort 

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## alextegg

Yup, not hard to set up, and definitely worth the effort. Won't be a big deal to switch to the VM one when it eventually comes out!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Well, I might as well give it a try then.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## dwarfofpoison

I must admit I was a bit underwelmed by the ipad (it's just a big iphone!) but going through the rigmarole of setting up a US itunes account and downloading the US TiVo Buddy app has been nothing short of awe-inspiring. It takes the Virgin TiVo to a whole new level, TiVo's a brilliant machine as is but with this speedy HD app it's glorious (the US colours ain't a bad thing either).


----------



## brightonjohn

Couple of questions:-
1. Is there a stop button in this version?
2. Under 'manage' is there a 'delete' option?
I thank you.
JC


----------



## alextegg

Yes and yes.


----------



## brightonjohn

alextegg said:


> Yes and yes.


Thank you = I kind of thought that if there was a someone was good enough to answer they might be so good as to mention where the said functions are. 
I thank you.


----------



## brightonjohn

brightonjohn said:


> Thank you = I kind of thought that if there was a someone was good enough to answer they might be so good as to mention where the said functions are.
> I thank you.


Now found the delete from 'My Shows' and 'Manage' but still can't find a stop button in the button collect. Easily worked around by pausing and then telling TiVo to do something else.


----------



## alextegg

I read your post as a pre install question sorry. Thought you just wanted confirmation of existence not advice on location 

I answered yes thinking from memory there was A stop button on the remote but there isn't!

As you say, pause is a workaround


----------



## brightonjohn

As somebody else noted the iPhone version is also very good - and saves me 'lugging' (LOL) the iPad out to the kitchen just in case I want to change channel or whatever while making coffee, etc. Amazing. And it really is no hardship to leave the laptop running - indeed, it always is anyway just to keep emails and face book running.


----------



## brightonjohn

Just a quick warning - twice now I have tried to explore the gestures option and twice I have had to re-boot my TiVo. Anybody else had this experience?


----------



## alextegg

Hadn't even thought of installing it on the iPhone as well, very useful and still usable on the smaller form factor


----------



## Ianl

Gestures?


----------



## brightonjohn

Ianl said:


> Gestures?


Yes - got to the replica of the remote and in the middle of the screen that supports the replica of the remote control (I'm talking iPad here and NOT iPhone)there are options for Buttons or Gestures.


----------



## Johnny_boy

I just set this up last night and it really wasn't a lot of hassle other than the switch to iTunes US taking about 15 minutes on the PC but it was also running very slow on the iPad and iPhone. The key thing is to sign out of the iTunes UK store then buy something free from the US store in order to create an account and choose the payment option of NONE, if you don't buy anything then you don't get that option. Other than that the clip on my TiVo side cable is broken on the Ethernet cable so I just had to make sure it was in properly.

The rest was really easy and I'm very impressed.  :up::up::up:


----------



## laurence

brightonjohn said:


> Yes - got to the replica of the remote and in the middle of the screen that supports the replica of the remote control (I'm talking iPad here and NOT iPhone)there are options for Buttons or Gestures.


iPhone/iPod touch app supports gestures too. Quite useful as you can control TiVo without looking at the controls. I also get the TiVo crashing problem, but only with the navigation gestures, playback gestures seem to work fine.


----------



## laurence

Been reading on the other forum that a software update is coming around that disables the US tivo app (and android app and tivo commander). Presumably zeebox won't work either.
Does anyone know of a way to prevent the update?
This is the worst news since tivo pulled the plug on the series 1!


----------



## alextegg

Yes, very annoying given the Virgin app is apparently not coming for some time! I could understand them doing this if there was an official alternative, until then it's just plain stupid!


----------



## Johnny_boy

You have to remember this is Virgin Media we're talking about, the company with the high speed digital network and the ability to have a world class TV service but all they are concerned about is controlling their customers. They've taken almost 20 years to even get close to the potential of their network Why stop people using apps? What advantage is there to them? Stability issues my a**e.


----------



## stixe

My iPhone App stopped working after the problems last week cant see the Tivo on the network


----------



## tdenson

Johnny_boy said:


> You have to remember this is Virgin Media we're talking about, the company with the high speed digital network and the ability to have a world class TV service but all they are concerned about is controlling their customers. They've taken almost 20 years to even get close to the potential of their network Why stop people using apps? What advantage is there to them? Stability issues my a**e.


I quite agree, what a pointless thing to do. For me, as an original S1 user and bitterly disappointed by the appalling performance on the new Tivo, the only thing that gives me any reason to recommend Tivo to others is the iPad app. And now, they're going to take that away from me.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I am terribly annoyed by this. Although I wasn't using the US app I was using the iPhone Remote app on my iPad and worked very well, so well in fact I decided to get the pay full-screen iPad version, only for this to happen a few weeks later!

I didn't notice any stability problems at all. How annoying.


----------



## Johnny_boy

My peanut plus app is still working, can't tell about the US TiVo app as my main PC has died and the new PSU hasn't quite arrived. I've just returned after a rare night out and tried to view the message on my TiVo I saw before I left about the important update. It has gone but I suspect it will be a stability update and remove the access.


----------



## laurence

Only a lucky few have had the downgrade so far. It will be rolled out to the rest of us starting from 31 jan. We've until then to figure out a way to stop the box updating. Or of getting another workaround - any ideas?!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

No way to stop the box updating short of disconnecting it from the VM network - and that is a bit self defeating.


----------



## laurence

Presumably, what happens overnight is just the reboot, not the download. So unplugging the (virgin network) cable each night won't prevent it.


----------



## alextegg

No, but it would successfully stop any overnight records


----------



## laurence

So what we need is a program sitting on a pc/server to provide tivo with the 'valid authentication' that the official virgin/tivo app will. I wonder if that's possible?


----------



## alextegg

Depends how they've done it. If the update has temporarily disabled remote control of the TiVo and they will do another update to re-enable it once they release their 'official' apps (most likely scenario?) then there's not much we can do


----------



## laurence

I read somewhere that they've not stopped access, just that it will require the correct authentication. Can't remember where now, but I'm pretty sure that was how a Virgin employee worded it.
There's also speculation elsewhere that they may have withdrawn the update. That's fuelled by the fact that the update message has disappeared from tivo. And I imagine a fair bit of wishful thinking!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

They've blocked the ports that most of the apps used - the authentication line just sounds like CS spin to me...


----------



## dwarfofpoison

I've had this update and yes the Peanut app (that I paid for) no longer works however the free US Buddy app still works.

Strange when Virgin talk about stability as not once did my box crash whilst using the Peanut app but the US Buddy app really affects stability. I just hope that it doesn't become terminal because the app is so good I've (after 9 long months) been proud enough to show off my TiVo to whoever sits in front of my TV.


----------



## laurence

dwarfofpoison said:


> I've had this update and yes the Peanut app (that I paid for) no longer works however the free US Buddy app still works.
> 
> Strange when Virgin talk about stability as not once did my box crash whilst using the Peanut app but the US Buddy app really affects stability.


The US app still works? That's the best news I've heard all morning!
One user on another forum reported it also didn't work after the update. I wonder if they've adjusted which ports they block or something.
Have you got the newer version of the US app? I use it all the time and the only bug I've discovered is using navigation gestures on the remote (playback gestures work fine). The previous version caused the TiVo to crash when trying to watch on demand stuff.


----------



## laurence

dwarfofpoison said:


> I've had this update and yes the Peanut app (that I paid for) no longer works however the free US Buddy app still works.


Which version are you on? Just realised, your message header shows the old version:
15.2.RC8-VMC-2-C00 is the old version
15.2-01-2-C00 is the downgrade.

I'm feeling less optimistic now!


----------



## dwarfofpoison

The version of the Buddy app I'm using is v1.6(4086) and I too have read that there's two versions of the update about. With the 15.2-01-2-C00 being the killer of all apps (and unfortunately logic says I've got mark 1). However I just live in vain hope that the app survives, just astonished at the speed these updates were put out considering how very slow Virgin put out anything that actually improves the TiVo experience.

The 31st may be another dark day in my house!


----------



## stixe

I am running 15.2.RC8-VMC-2-C00 but the TiVo iPhone app stopped working a week or so ago the software on the PC no longer sees the TiVo on the network. Does this mean that the port blocking isn't part of the new software release the peanut app still works fine however am I missing something....


----------



## laurence

stixe said:


> I am running 15.2.RC8-VMC-2-C00 but the TiVo iPhone app stopped working a week or so ago the software on the PC no longer sees the TiVo on the network. Does this mean that the port blocking isn't part of the new software release the peanut app still works fine however am I missing something....


That should still work.
Which 'fix' are you using for the iOS (iPhone) app? If you're using one of the older python scripts, it may be that the tivo's ip address has changed after a reboot.
Better fix it quick, it'll be broken in a few days!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

dwarfofpoison said:


> T just astonished at the speed these updates were put out considering how very slow Virgin put out anything that actually improves the TiVo experience.


Amazing how fast they can react when people start using their devices as they want to.


----------



## laurence

Just been speaking to CS to ask them about this and F1. Thinking of giving sky a go. Lady I spoke to knew nothing of the fw update, so she called through to the TiVo team. They knew nothing about it. Couldn't tell me anything about the official app either. Not sure if that surprises me or not.
Off to see what sky can offer.

It occurs to me that if enough of us moan about it, they might be more likely to get their finger out. If I knew that the app was weeks away, I'd probably wait. Otherwise I fancy giving sky a go and enjoying F1 in HD for a year.


----------



## NeilCoburn

I've had the software upgrade, and the US App seemed to work initially but now doesn't. The Bonjour windows app shows the right IP address. The Network Diagnostics page on the Tivo shows 'Port Configuration test: failed'. Does anyone know whether this Virgin Media blocking the port so the App doesn't work, or is it an unrelated fault? The Peanut App still works.


----------



## Major dude

NeilCoburn said:


> I've had the software upgrade, and the US App seemed to work initially but now doesn't. The Bonjour windows app shows the right IP address. The Network Diagnostics page on the Tivo shows 'Port Configuration test: failed'. Does anyone know whether this Virgin Media blocking the port so the App doesn't work, or is it an unrelated fault? The Peanut App still works.


Mine started working okay after I updated it to the latest version, but today it started crashing on the guide page so it is of limited use it appears.


----------



## laurence

Yup, I'm getting app crashing this evening too.
Had been working flawlessly.
Hopefully, it's a temporary problem.


----------



## laurence

Great news - well, sort of.
This is a problem for US tivos too, so I imagine it will be resolved before too long... https://discussions.apple.com/message/17634473#17634473


----------



## alextegg

Curiously my iPad app is crashing, but it works fine on the iPhone ?


----------



## Pine Cladding

It's not just me then? Hope they update it soon.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## laurence

alextegg said:


> Curiously my iPad app is crashing, but it works fine on the iPhone ?


I'd assumed that wouldn't work either - but you're right. I've played around with it and can't get the iPhone app to crash at all. Guide is what seems to crash the iPad app, but that works fine on the iPhone.


----------



## Johnny_boy

My PC turned out to be more dead than just PSU so ordered a Mac which took almost 3 weeks to arrive.... Anyway, I loaded up the Mac version of the bonjour app and noticed the same crashing as above on the iPad in TV guide but my iPhone app won't even start. I thought I had a setting wrong so surfed the cable forums and eventually found that people here had been reporting the same issue - I should have looked here first! 

Hoping for a swift resolution but very odd that it started happening without the app or TiVo being updated...


----------



## dwarfofpoison

Same problem here, works fine on the iPhone but crashes on the iPad (when entering the guide). Checked what's being said on the US store and the vast majority report stability problems, giving the app a mere 2.5 stars. It is a known problem but unlike the OP I don't imagine that TiVo inc is going to resolve it before too long!


----------



## TiVoJerry

Hi everyone,

We have indeed found the cause of the problem in the app when launching the guide. A fix has been made and will be made available as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience while we get this taken care.

Sorry for the grief.

Jerry


----------



## NeilCoburn

NeilCoburn said:


> I've had the software upgrade, and the US App seemed to work initially but now doesn't. The Bonjour windows app shows the right IP address. The Network Diagnostics page on the Tivo shows 'Port Configuration test: failed'. Does anyone know whether this Virgin Media blocking the port so the App doesn't work, or is it an unrelated fault? The Peanut App still works.


Mine isn't crashing - it doesn't get that far - when I start the iPad app, it says 'reconnecting' several times then 'lost connection - unable to connect to network'. Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## dwarfofpoison

TiVoJerry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have indeed found the cause of the problem in the app when launching the guide. A fix has been made and will be made available as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience while we get this taken care.
> 
> Sorry for the grief.
> 
> Jerry


Cheers (wouldn't get such a quick response from Virgin)!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Virgins response would be to launch an update that removed the app from everyone's ipads for 'stability reasons'


----------



## browellm

dwarfofpoison said:


> Cheers (wouldn't get such a quick response from Virgin)!


You mean 'any' response, right?


----------



## Qu1nt

I'm really impressed that Jerry took the time to post here in the UK forum especially when we're not even meant to have the app yet


----------



## RichardJH

Qu1nt said:


> I'm really impressed that Jerry took the time to post here in the UK forum especially when we're not even meant to have the app yet


He may be attempting to keep the good name of Tivo going as Virgin by virtue of poor CS and update info do not seem to care.

I personally do not have many niggles with my 2 Tivos (aside from ITV HD lip sync. Which is not a Virgin only problem) BUT many people according to different forums do have problems and appear very dissatisfied.

Bad publicity and complaints will not do the future of Tivo any good.


----------



## TiVoJerry

The update is now available via iTunes. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## alextegg

Excellent, that's fixed it for me on the iPad and the iPhone is still working on the previous version


----------



## Pine Cladding

Wonderful! :up::up::up:


----------



## Major dude

TiVoJerry said:


> The update is now available via iTunes. Thanks for your patience!


Yep,
Updated and it's working again.

Brilliant


----------



## alextegg

The app has just stopped working again on my phone and iPad


----------



## beeswax

Mine was working fine last night - unless your TiVo has had a software update (what version is it on now?) then it's just going to be Bonjour being Bonjour. Reboot your iDevices and the router and the PC that's running the Bonjour redirect script and it should be fine.


----------



## alextegg

Hmm, have rebooted router, both iPad & iPhone, the re-director PC and the TiVo itself and still no joy. Will check the version of TiVo incase I've had an upgrade later when I can get to it.

Can't think it can be the app end given I have 2 devices so not sure what it is if it isn't the TiVo ?


----------



## beeswax

I'm fairly sure it will be network related as even though it still works for me, sometimes I have to press "check for boxes again" *a lot*. I tried it just now and it took no less than 20 attempts. I tried toggling the wifi on the iPad after about 10 tries, that didn't seem to help.

By 15 attempts I was also now trying on the iPhone at the same time, both failed about 5 more times before both decided to connect at exactly at the same time.

My TiVo is on software version 15.2-01-2-C00 and I have v1.9(4788) of the iOS app. Assuming you have the same, all I can suggest it keep pressing the retry button until you can't bear it any more.

The cause? TiVo being unresponsive? Weird method we're using to spoof Premiere boxes? General crapness of Bonjour? Who knows, I just hope the official app doesn't suffer this seeming reluctance to make an initial connection when it *finally* drops. Release delay is really taking the pee now.


----------



## alextegg

Sounds like we have something different as yours is failing to connect, my app bombs the second I click on it, on both iPad and iPhone?

Don't get as far as check again


----------



## beeswax

That's odd. Fairly easy to work out where the problem is though - your TiVo can only be to blame if it's sending duff responses to the app which it can only do if the redirector script puts the two in touch.

Kill the redirect script on your PC and make sure it's not set to load on system startup. Power off the PC and router to flush out any lingering Bonjour advertisements and also power off you iDevices.

Power everything back up and try again, at this point with no Bonjour redirect, the iOS app will never get as far as your TiVo box and should just say that there are no compatible devices on your network. If it's still crashing then there's a problem on your iDevices or with the app preventing it from even launching. Delete the app from your devices and re-download via iTunes from the official US app store and re-sync it to your devices.

If the iOS actually works again but only with the redirect disabled, then either the redirect script is doing something funky or your TiVo box has a stammer or something. Not sure what to suggest in that scenario however I'm fairly confident you'll find it's a problem with the iOS app install on your iDevices.


----------



## alextegg

Thanks, will try that but I will be very surprised if the app install has become corrupt on both devices. Time will tell


----------



## alextegg

Well, shows what I know  

Removed and re-installed the app on iPhone and iPad and both are now working  

Thanks for the suggestions - glad to have it back


----------



## NeilCoburn

Just a tip for anyone like me who's been struggling to get the iPad app to connect and stay connected - I just updated my router (TP Link) firmware. The new version specifically mentioned improved support for Bonjour, and sure enough, all is working fine now. I guess other routers may also have issues with Bonjour that a firmware update might solve.


----------



## alextegg

Doh!

Just got the latest software update and now my iPad app is not working (again!) so something must have changed 

Wish Virgin would get the @rses in gear and release the official one!


----------



## dwarfofpoison

TiVoJerry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have indeed found the cause of the problem in the app when launching the guide. A fix has been made and will be made available as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience while we get this taken care.
> 
> Sorry for the grief.
> 
> Jerry


Hi TiVoJerry,
Virgin Media's latest software update has administered another blow to the US TiVo IPad app. It looks like an even more severe wound this time, I (and many, many more) only hope that you can help ensure that it's not fatal again!


----------



## fergiet

Was getting so used to using the Tivo iPad app (from itunes USA). When setting recordings etc it's so much quicker.

Thanks Virgin Media for shooting it down !

If there was any competition I would be off. Sadly there is none so I am stuck with you.


----------



## beara

Ah, that'll be why it's not working then, just got 15.3 update on mine too :-(


----------



## Pine Cladding

Perhaps the mythical Virgin app will appear now.


----------

